# Altes Intouch auf XP möglich??



## simon.s (26 März 2010)

Hallo 

Zur Vorgeschichte;
Haben bei uns im Betrieb 2 Anlagen stehen die 1999 in Betrieb genommen wurden.
Die Steuerungen sind von Siemens und die Visu von Wonderware. Leider fiel vor 
kurzem einer der PCs aus, nach Kontrolle und 1 Tag Stillstand konnten wir glücklicherweise fortfahren. 
Das Problem war eine Festplatte die nicht mehr so richtig wollte und nur mit 
meinem EDV-Spezi unter Linux wieder zum Leben erweckt werden konnte.
Mittlerweile habe ich die Festplatten gesichert und durch neuere ersetzt.

Nun zu meinem eigentlichen Problem;
Steuerungsseitig ist eine S5 CPU 115U 944B verbaut. Die Anbindung an die Visu erfolgt seriell (RS422) (alte isa-Karte)
mittels CP 524.  Auf der PC-Seite dient unter Windows95   Intouch 5.6B  :???: als Visu. Die Kommunikation 
läuft über einen DDE-Server (Protololl 3964R ).
Das Problem wäre jetzt ein Ausfall einer anderen PC-Komponente.....

Jetzt habe ich versucht die Software unter XP zu installieren....  Die Visu scheint zu 
funktionieren nur habe ich ein Problem mit der Verbindung zur SPS. Krieg den 
Datenaustausch nicht zum laufen.
Hatt jemand schon sowas zum Laufen gebracht oder 
weitere Lösungsvorschläge?



.


----------



## simon.s (30 März 2010)

Hallo

Keiner ne idee???

Danke


----------



## bike (30 März 2010)

Ideen haben wir bestimmt.
Wie alt ist das Intough?
Ich kann mich erinnern, dass es damals für Win95 war und dann ist es nicht mehr möglich, da es nur 16Bit ist.

Also mehr Infos zu der Version die du installieren willst.


bike


----------



## Sebastiank (1 April 2010)

*Intouch und XP*

ich bin jetzt nicht der Intouch Spezialist aber, wenn etwas über DDE kommuniziert muss man das im XP explizit aktivieren, da schon Sicherheitseinstellungen diese Funktionalität verhindern. Mit Vista und Windows 7 ist dann überhaupt mit DDE Schluß.
Hier: http://support.microsoft.com/search...ID=2057&pd=&spid=1173&qryWt=&mode=r&cus=False

sind ein paar Punkte beschrieben an was das mit DDE liegen könnte.

Grüße


----------



## Spooner (1 April 2010)

welche Version ist es denn? Die alten gehen sicher nicht. So weit ich weiß, brauchen die älteren (bis 7.1) 2000.


----------



## simon.s (3 April 2010)

Hallo 

wie schon oben beschrieben, ist läuft das ganze momentan unter 
win95. Die Version von Intouch ist 5.6b,  also alles samt ca 11-12 Jahre alt.

grüsse
Simon


----------



## Markus Stadelhofer (7 April 2010)

*InTouch auf XP*

Hallo Simon S.

versuchen Sie es doch mal bei Wonderware Tech Support Site.

https://wdn.wonderware.com/sites/WDN/Pages/Tech_Support/*CompatibilityMatrix*.aspx 

oder bei der Wonderware Hotline in München 089450558 500.


----------



## thomass5 (7 April 2010)

wie ist der PC mit der Steuerung verbunden? Unterstützt XP denn überhaupt die ISA-Karte?
Thomas


----------



## Stargate74 (8 April 2010)

Hi, soweit ich weiß unterstützt XP keine ISA-Karten mehr.

Als Alternative könnte man auf der S5-Seite einen EthernetCP (z.B. von Inat) einsetzen, damit wäre man schon mal die alte ISA-Karte los.
Ich gehe auch mal davon aus, das es dann im Intoch keine großen Änderungen an dem Tag's geben muss, wenn man dann einen anderen IO-Server benutzt.

Sollte man sich zu dieser Änderung durchringen , ist vermutlich auch eine Hochrüstung der Intouch-Version nötig, da mit der alten Version die notwendigen IO-Server vielleicht nicht genutzt werden können.


----------



## simon.s (10 April 2010)

Hallo an alle,
 erst mal danke für die Unterstützung!

Die Verbindung läuft momentan seriell (rs485). Pc-seitig mit Isa-Karte
und an der S5 über CP524.  
Eine Schnittstellenkarte  (pci) für XP wäre vorhanden. 
Wollte eigentlich kein Upgrade machen da ich nicht weiss ob die Anlage
sowiso auf S7 umgerüstet werden soll.  
Wie schon oben erwähnt habe ich die Visu unter XP zum laufen gebracht,
nur habe ich Probleme mit der Verbindung und DDE-Server.

Grüsse
Simon


----------



## helmut40 (25 Juli 2010)

*Intouch auf viertuellen Maschine*

Mit einer VM kannst du alte Software mit neuer Software laufen lassen.


----------



## ajm (15 August 2010)

helmut40 schrieb:


> Mit einer VM kannst du alte Software mit neuer Software laufen lassen.


Und wie sollen die vorhandenen Schnittstellenkarten im neuen PC installiert werden?


----------



## tnt369 (15 August 2010)

rs485 etc. wird normalerweise als serielle com-schnittstelle betrieben und sollte von daher auch auf der virtuellen maschine zu realisieren sein...
(auf dem alten pc nachsehen, ob die isa-karte als com-port eingebunden ist)


----------



## pay2k3 (22 Februar 2011)

simon.s schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Zur Vorgeschichte;
> Haben bei uns im Betrieb 2 Anlagen stehen die 1999 in Betrieb genommen wurden.
> ...


 

Hallo,

wir haben hier fast das selbe Problem. Wir verwenden einen Profibus DDE Server von Wonderware in Zusammenarbeit mit Softing AG. in der Version 5.x

Wir haben ebenfalls das system von Windows ME auf Windows XP umgesetzt und dafuer eine neue Karte namens PB-PRO-1PCI gekauft um unsere alte ISA Karte abzulösen.
Das ganze laeuft über eine Hardwarevirtualisierung in einer ESXi Umgebung.
Die Visualisierung und der Profibus laufen auf WinXP, jedoch treten bei der Kommunikation zwischen DDE und SPS (anscheinend) sporadisch Probleme auf, dass die Verbindung unterbrochen wird und sich die Topics wieder erneut verbinden müssen.

Habt Ihr vielleicht eine Ahnung/Erfahrung, woran das liegen könnte?

Gruß


----------



## simon.s (22 Februar 2011)

Hallo

Haben bei uns mittlerweile beide PC's ausgetauscht und funktionieren bestens.
WinXP, eine Pci RS422 Karte und die alte Software Intouch 5.6b. Lediglich
der DDE-Server wurde auf eine neuere Version gebracht. Einige Einstellungen am
Rezept wurden auch geändert.....
Hatte damals auch noch Probleme mit der Verbindung zur Sps, haben dann am
DDE-Server eine Zeit verkürzt. Lief ab diesem Zeitpunkt ohne Probleme.
Kann ev. nochmals die Daten durchsehen falls gewünscht....
Übrigens, alles ohne Soft oder Hardwarevisualisierung!

Gruß

Simon


----------



## pay2k3 (23 Februar 2011)

Hallo,

welchen DDE Server verwendet ihr?
Wir vermuten ebenfalls, dass die Kommunikationsabbrueche vom DDE Server kommen, da dieser wie gesagt, noch immer 16Bit ist.

Die Karte scheint bestens zu laufen.

Gruß,


----------



## simon.s (24 Februar 2011)

Wir verwender einen von Wonderware. Habe damals einen Vertreter aus der Zone gefragt.  Wir benutzen momentan den S3964 in der version 8.1 confused
bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher.

gruß


----------

